# Mat Time - Newbie here .... :)



## gkygrl (Dec 26, 2007)

When you need to practice your art (for me it will be Combat Hapkido), is it traditional for a Dojang to offer times where you can use the mat outside of formal practice? Where do most of you practice grappling or throws, etc. outside of normal practices?

Thanks


----------



## arnisador (Dec 26, 2007)

Yes, "open roll" is useful and especially so for grapplers and many schools with a grappling/throwing emphasis will provide it. You need mats and a partner to do it, after all, which you wouldn't have at home.


----------



## Live True (Dec 26, 2007)

oh wow!  I was just about to ask my teacher the same thing!  The first time we did falls and rolls I did one very wrong, and it HURT...so I want to practice them on a mat before I try them on a harder surface...thanks for the reminder!


----------



## tad2bad (Mar 3, 2008)

I was wondering the same thing. I also had trouble with falls and need some practice.


----------



## Drac (Mar 3, 2008)

Its a tough question...In the Summer ya practice on the lawn, that is IF you have a lawn..Look into those puzzle mats..I've seen them in some sporting good stores, they are pre-packaged and you buy what you need..It beats the carpet...


----------

